# Crochet links



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is the thread for crochet links. All things crochet related should go here. 

Stitch Guide -- http://stitchguide.com/ 

This site gives instructions for a ton of stitches for knitting, crocheting, embroidery, cross stitch, tatting and more. 

You click on the stitch that you want and it gives you step by step instructions, really clear illustrations AND a little video. 

Mielke's Farm. 
This is a wonderful site fo any fibering needs. Needle felting, free patterns, fibers, forms, spinning supplies, knitting, weaving, etc... 
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/index.html 

Here is the link for Woodland Wool Works. My personal favorite place to shop. They sell everything. And best of all they have a layaway plan you can do for larger purcheses. They also take trade-ins and sell used equipment. They are nice and very reputable to deal with. 
http://www.woodlandwoolworks.com/ 

Here is the link for The Woolery. I am not too familiar with them but I do know a lot of people who rely on them for many things. 
http://www.woolery.com/ 

Crochet sock patterns: http://www.crochetandknitting.com/socks.htm 

Same site different pattern: http://www.crochetandknitting.com/mensock.htm 

http://www.planetshoup.com/easy/crochet/ribsox.shtml 

http://members.aol.com/Sbaycgoa/patsock.htm 

One more crochet sock pattern: 
http://www.planetshoup.com/easy/crochet/anklesox.shtml

The Mother Lode of crochet links!!!! 

http://www.countryconceptsllc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14540#14540

I stumbled on this one yesterday. 

A few weeks ago, I saw a pattern that incorporated beads in crocheting and it wasn't explained how. It came to me in the night! (That happens to me with sewing and crocheting a lot!) 

www.beadcrocheting.com 

My friend who crochets says this is her favorite site for free patterns. 
http://home.inreach.com/marthac/links.html


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

I am so happy to find a crochet section on HT! :banana02:

One site that has been a huge help for me is Crochetville. There are tons of knowledgable people to help with questions and everyone is positive and upbeat. It's also a good place to get ideas for new projects. 

/VM

(MW, I hope it's okay to add this? Please delete or move if not appropriate.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for posting the link, I hope more people post links here.


----------



## Ozark-Dew (Aug 4, 2005)

annies attic offers a free crochet pattern of the day. you have to get it that day or it will not be available for free again.
I usually find 1 or 2 projects that appeal to me each week.

http://www.anniesattic.com/free_pattern_day/index.html


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! This is awesome! THanks for all the links. I love the stitch guide with the little video.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Gosh, where have I been? I just noticed the Fiber Arts forums!! Here are a few of my fave crochet links:
Patterns:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/oppskrift_oversikt.php?kat=Heklet&side=1&fra=0
http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
http://www.nurhanne.net/filatim/crochet/p1.html
Yarn:
http://www.theyarngrove.com/home.html
http://www.kpixie.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35&osCsid=89cf9f9067129d5472844f6b58d7aa96
http://www.skeinscene.com/yarns.htm


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Great links! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fernando (Jan 11, 2005)

http://home.inreach.com/marthac/links.html

My favorite crochet pattern site.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Txsteader said:


> Gosh, where have I been? I just noticed the Fiber Arts forums!!


Yes I just noticed this too. Wonder if this thread could be a sticky?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fantastic site with a ton of information.
http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's one I found today that has lots of free patterns from knitting to no skills projects lol Enjoy!
www.coatsandclark.com


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I love old-fashioned crochet items, and just adore this site. However, it's probably for the more advanced crocheters, not a good beginning site. I had tons of links saved on my personal computer, but it died a horrible death, lol. I'm on my work computer right now. If I find some of the sites again, I'll be sure to post them! 

http://www.angelfire.com/folk/celtwich/

calliemoonbeam (moon)


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Fantastic site with a ton of information.
> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/


I second that! I'm constantly looking for new stitch ideas and refer to her site regularly. It's a goldmine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Patterns available http://home.inreach.com/marthac/links.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yarn substitution web site http://www.yarndex.com/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Recycled yarn site http://neauveau.com/recycledyarn.html


----------



## goldenacres (Jan 22, 2009)

www.crochetpatterncentral.com


----------

